# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Trying to conceive, sertraline and PND

## Jessi22

Hi ladies


I'm on 100mg sertraline and have been only for the past 2 months now but I feel so much better for it.

My husband and I are now considering trying to conceive but are a little anxious of the side effects caused to a fetus from this medication. 

On the other hand I am anxious/reluctant to stop my meds as the last time I was pregnant, my antenatal depression almost led me to having an abortion!!!!


I want another baby but my husband wants me to be mentally stable ..but I worry the only way I'm stable is with this medication  if I fell pregnant....m

Any advice???

----------


## Paula

First, you really need to check with you GP whether it's safe for any potential baby to remain on sertraline. I know there are some ADs that are safe but I don't know which ones and that is something only a dr should advise you on. The massive hormonal changes during and after pregnancy are most definitely reasons to be cautious. I think that, as you've only now seeing an improvement in your mood, it may be sensible to wait until you've been stable for a while longer. I have to admit that I decided immediately after having my 2nd child that the risks to my mental health were too big for me to consider having another pregnancy. I was sterilised to ensure I couldn't. Ultimately it's a decision to be made between you and your husband and your GP will support you in making that decision. If you do decide to go ahead, make sure you have regular appts with your GP to monitor things.

----------


## Jessi22

Thanks Paula  I'm seeing my gp at the end of the month so I will discuss then. I also have 2 children but I feel that if I don't have another I will regret it, but if I did have another, I'd never regret it. I've not been suicidal at all so I think the short term 'additional' depression during pregnancy  and the postnatal period could be supported. Normally I can manage my depression without medication. Xx

----------


## Suzi

I have 3 children and don't have diagnosed depression, however I did have pnd with each of mine - it hit me very differently with each one. 
I do think that your best option is to talk to your GP/care team and see what options they suggest. If you've only been on the sertraline for a short term then I would wait until you are at least 6 months stable before coming off it (advise given to my husband by 3 different psychs), but I'm not a doctor. I do also know that at least 1 anti D is considered safe during pregnancy and breast feeding - but again, you really need to discuss this with your Dr.

----------


## S deleted

When I had my second child I asked the same question regarding sertraline and was only told that there was no evidence to say that it was harmful but it the same was there was no conclusive proof that it was safe. That information was given about a decade ago and may well have changed so well worth speaking to your GP about it.

----------

